# ►► AIRTEL cheaters..!! They deducted my money w/o my knowledge..!! check screenshots.



## kool (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

I felt my *Rs.15  has been deducted*, so i just sent "LAST" for my last 5 transaction to 121. And they replied that i've sent 3 MMS @ Rs.5 per MMS. I have never sent MMS in my entire life, i use Whatsapp, Nimbuzz only for sharing pics. *To my surprise the numbers they are showing are not from my phonebook.* Just check time and you will feel that AIRTEL are lying to me, Can someone send 3 MMS at same time at *16:46:59*? There is no MMS in my outbox/sent folder. I'm using Nokia 5230. How is it possible that 3 MMS has been sent from my cell w/o my knowledge? 

*Is this new trick of AIRTEL to deduct money ?* Have you ever faced such problem? Or Am i part of any scam? Recently i installed 2 apps from OVI : 1) Addafix Caller ID india 2) Netqin Mobile Guard

I'm attaching here screenshots of LAST 5 transaction.  

*i.imgur.com/vky1H.jpg


----------



## Naxal (Dec 27, 2012)

Wrong section I suppose.

Complain to them, otherwise may be some one from those number files a police complain agaisnt you citing cause of sending abusing MMS


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2012)

Airtel is infamous for deducting money for the services that we don't activate. Happened to me when they deducted Rs 25 or something for service. Had to call and fight to return the money. They refunded.

Call the CC immediately, and assert your concerns. Demand refund.


----------



## kool (Dec 27, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Airtel is infamous for deducting money for the services that we don't activate. Happened to me when they deducted Rs 25 or something for service. Had to call and fight to return the money. They refunded.
> 
> Call the CC immediately, and assert your concerns. Demand refund.


i called CC, they are saying, you have sent all 3 MMS, it cant be sent automatically. 



Naxal said:


> Wrong section I suppose.
> 
> Complain to them, otherwise may be some one from those number files a police complain against you citing cause of sending abusing MMS



I knw wrong section, but don't know where to ask..! where to complain now? m not thinking abt money deduction, just worried about "MMS sent to unknown nos." but none of them called me yet for any question like that have i sent MMS or not. 1st time i'm facing such problem. Its my cell, and i only use it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 27, 2012)

First of all, how come this become a Technology News?

Secondly, Email the whole point with screenshot to zonal head instead of arguing with CC, they can't help. They are normal call center guys who takes your request and respond upon what's get displayed on their computer screen.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 27, 2012)

Nothing new, Airtel deducts my money now and then, I troll them back.
Recently 10 rs was deducted for no reason, I told them more than 10 got deducted those People credited 30 rs


----------



## kool (Dec 28, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> First of all, how come this become a Technology News?
> 
> Secondly, Email the whole point with screenshot to zonal head instead of arguing with CC, they can't help. They are normal call center guys who takes your request and respond upon what's get displayed on their computer screen.




Now this thread is moved to mobile/tablets. How to complain to zonal head? can u give me their email id? 

For proof i'm attaching here more screenshots, where no APN is defined for MMS, then how can a MMS can be sent by myself? check these:

*i.imgur.com/THrf5.jpg
/
*i.imgur.com/hzdF9.jpg
/
*i.imgur.com/GSNR5.jpg

I think its new trick to deduct money, CC sent me mail that, its sent by you only


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 28, 2012)

Huh! 
Year 2003. Balance Rs.~700, next morning, balance Rs.~350. Reason: Games were downloaded via GPRS. Well I fu(ked them off, but I was sure that they have gotten civilized.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 28, 2012)

Almost every operator does this, period.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 28, 2012)

I never faced any such problem with BSNL until now, touchwood, but it has been the same experience for me on Airtel........... Airtel Retail Shops (Relationship Centre or something like that) can help you get to the zonal head...


----------



## Sarath (Dec 28, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-t...n-discussion-airtel-vodafone-docomo-bsnl.html

It is quite a common practice across all telecom operators


----------



## RBX (Dec 28, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Almost every operator does this, period.


+1, I've been customer of Airtel, Idea, Docomo, and this has happened to me with each of them. My family members using Aircel and BSNL too have faced similar problems; just yesterday Hindi Jokes got activated on my mother's BSNL connection.


----------



## Anish (Dec 28, 2012)

@kool : I don't know what you said to the CC. AFAIK, my friends using airtel, when they called CC for unfair deductions, they will be refunded all the time.
I use vodafone and I don't face such issues. BTW, the vodafone CC sux a long time.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Call 198 again and complain them with harsh voice and tell them the proof you have. They can return money , so they have to if it is not your fault. It is a common practice and  most times they return money.so Try it again.

[EDIT]Airtel has good customer support compared to others.i think so.

[EDIT]Airtel has good customer support compared to others.i think so.


----------



## astrokidvaibhav (Dec 28, 2012)

Tell them you have proof of the same, etc. And try to reason out with them once or twice more.. Last resort would be consumer complaints forum..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Every operator resort to these kind of things. There is no efficient system available in india to sue these operators.
If this happened in US or so, these operators would have been fined nicely.
Trai is doing nothing to look into these kind of fraudulent activities done by these c


----------



## webgenius (Dec 28, 2012)

Happened to me too a year back. They deducted 100 bucks saying that I downloaded a java game or something. Who in the right state of mind will download some pathetic age-old Java game when there are so many free Android games available? As expected, I had to make numerous calls to CC to get back the amount.


----------



## Minion (Dec 28, 2012)

Airtel Sucks stop using their service change to different operator.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 28, 2012)

docomo also...they subscribed me to super model club pack and charged 10 rs every week and when ever i call customer care, they used to tell no active services are present on your number.


----------



## Naxal (Dec 28, 2012)

No one bothers, we are just taken for granted !! Every single operators do it.

Every private player do it to meet their target, where as BSNL / MTNL type gov players are doing it due to errors and bugs in their system but fact remains, every operators do it and they dont bother because nothing will happen, mango people are always taken for granted in our country !!!


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Dec 29, 2012)

Mail the MD, Or the circle head. Tweet them in Twitter. Tell them u plan to take them to consumer court anytime.


----------



## swordfish (Dec 31, 2012)

they never sense this kind of problem.. If smthing is there in your account then you only have sent them as per their system and their system can never be wrong !!!

This will be their prime argument that its in the system and it cant be wrong. AFter sometime you will be get frustrated and forget about your money


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 3, 2013)

Airtel has also enlisted their name in deducting money by some weired reasons. Fade up by their responses. This went to extent when they started deducting money for GPRS subscription. When my 98/pm tariff got over, due to insufficient balance they deducted 50 Rs for 15 days. After 15 days some 7 days subscription get activated. At the last point they dint forget about some 2 days subscription.. WTH..!!! And those *FFFF*OOO# codes never works for deactivation.
 After that I dint recharge more than Rs.50 and once in a while call the CC and tell deactivate all the services currently active in my number.


----------



## karthikkumar (Jan 8, 2013)

when compared to others BSNL is better, before i was using Aircel postpaid they will charge me minimum 200 a month later i canceled their services for even cancelling they took 2 months then i switched to BSNL .


----------



## panwala95 (Jan 10, 2013)

yesterday i had recharged my 3g data by 300mb on my airtel mobile
next day i wake to access facebook and guess what my data pack is 0 
what should i do ?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 10, 2013)

U





panwala95 said:


> yesterday i had recharged my 3g data by 300mb on my airtel mobile
> next day i wake to access facebook and guess what my data pack is 0
> what should i do ?



Call CC. (198), and demand refund. They will have to.
Happened to me too: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1812963

Edit: Did you say your data balance got 0, not your main balance? In that case it may very well happened that you consumed your 300mb? It's not quite much if you browse multimedia content! In which case it can't be refunded.


----------



## akchoudhary24 (Jan 14, 2013)

These kind of things happen with Airtel. I have work with them in Customer Care long time back. Many cases like these. Complain them regarding this. They will return the money. 
I remember some guy was charges 7000 for the ISD call with the same kind of exact time stamp.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 14, 2013)

Basically Airtel always do this. Airtel service is fully ugly .. i hate airtel..


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> Basically Airtel always do this. Airtel service is fully ugly .. i hate airtel..



Well, actually their "Service" is not at all bad. Their tariffs are. And sometimes when they deduct amounts.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok. Now this is height.

Today morning I had about 10 MB in 3G account. Suddenly I saw amount from my main balance was getting deducted. About Rs 35. Messaged LAST on 121. Got information that amount deducted was for "Data". Called 198 and reached CC. Told them that how can balance was getting deducted when my data plan is active. After much ado, they returned Rs 25. Now I had about Rs 110.
So far so good. But the story didn't end.

Later I did a 2G recharge of Rs. 25 and 200 MB with a validity 7 days, from Airtel's website. About evening when I tried to call someone, I got a message "Your balance is low, kindly recharge soon" something. And I was shocked as hell to see a balance of just Rs 10. A hundred rupees was deducted. And this time also with the same reason, "Data". How can it be deducted if currently I have balance in both 2G and 3G account!!!

Since then I tried to call a dozen times each hour for past 3 hours, but I am not able to reach CC. I call 198, press 3. Then when I press 9 to reach to CC, I am getting disconnected.

Damn, I am frustrated with Airtel as hell. Thinking to port my number to probably Vodafone or !dea.

Have no idea what to do. 

Update: So I called CC from an another Airtel number. And guess what this time I reached CC. While I am unable to reach CC doing exact procedure from my own number (198 -> 3 -> 9). Anyway, CC told me that systems are down for maintenance. To call them after 4 hours. 

So I am left with about Rs 6 for this night. I don't know, if I will get my Rs 100 tomorrow morning. FML.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Ok. Now this is height.
> 
> Today morning I had about 10 MB in 3G account. Suddenly I saw amount from my main balance was getting deducted. About Rs 35. Messaged LAST on 121. Got information that amount deducted was for "Data". Called 198 and reached CC. Told them that how can balance was getting deducted when my data plan is active. After much ado, they returned Rs 25. Now I had about Rs 110.
> So far so good. But the story didn't end.
> ...


Sad to hear, though the connection is pathetic. this has never happened to me or my father with BSNL, in over 10yrs, had a few issues with broadband when they were upgrading to NIBII, but they were promptly refunded next month and that too 3/4yrs ago.


----------



## Pranav19 (Feb 25, 2013)

Try emailing 121@in.airtel.com
It gives better support than calling as per my experience
Mention your no in subject line


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, I was able to reach CC today morning. And told my rant. Been 1 hour. Waiting for my money to be reimburse.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 25, 2013)

This is how Airtel and Reliance treat their customers


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 25, 2013)

Just tweet the complain to

*twitter.com/Airtel_Presence

They will call you and resolve.Speak strongly  to get refund.
I had very good experience with twitter customer care.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2013)

There was no question about if they would reimbursement or not. The question was after how much time and energy must be put to waste in demanding our own money.

Finally after many hours money got returned at about 4 pm, but without any notification. But this experience is absurd. Imagine you have about more then hundred rupees in your account. And then you getting out of your wits to realize you have no balance to do even one emergency call.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 25, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Well, I was able to reach CC today morning. And told my rant. Been 1 hour. Waiting for my money to be reimburse.



Man i never call them, just give them a blasting in their EMAIL.thats much better



saswat23 said:


> This is how Airtel and Reliance treat their customers



bro,every company does this


----------



## Vyom (Feb 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Man i never call them, just give them a blasting in their EMAIL.thats much better



Can you share the email address. I would love to give my rants on it.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 26, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Can you share the email address. I would love to give my rants on it.



121@in.airtel.com


----------

